# PTE Exam Dubai Test Center



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. I appeared in PTE exam at JNS Training Center Dubai 2 months ago. I attempted the test on Saturday and there were almost 6 candidates, some of them were speaking so loudly that I lost concentration in Speaking module and thus I wasn't able to secure 65+.

Now I am planning to appear again in order to secure 65+ and I need your suggestion in this regard that should I attempt test again at "JNS" on Sunday as its a weekday by assuming that there will be less number of candidates or should I attempt test at "The Exam Preparation & Testing House". It would be highly appreciated if you can guide as per your experience of attempting PTE exam in Dubai. Thanks.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I appeared in PTE exam at JNS Training Center Dubai 2 months ago. I attempted the test on Saturday and there were almost 6 candidates, some of them were speaking so loudly that I lost concentration in Speaking module and thus I wasn't able to secure 65+.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am planning to appear again in order to secure 65+ and I need your suggestion in this regard that should I attempt test again at "JNS" on Sunday as its a weekday by assuming that there will be less number of candidates or should I attempt test at "The Exam Preparation & Testing House". It would be highly appreciated if you can guide as per your experience of attempting PTE exam in Dubai. Thanks.




You will have same situation in every centre. I suggest you practice speaking in a noisy environment so that you get accustomed to the exam day environment.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

*A*



farrukh.rashid said:


> hi. I appeared in pte exam at jns training center dubai 2 months ago. I attempted the test on saturday and there were almost 6 candidates, some of them were speaking so loudly that i lost concentration in speaking module and thus i wasn't able to secure 65+.
> 
> Now i am planning to appear again in order to secure 65+ and i need your suggestion in this regard that should i attempt test again at "jns" on sunday as its a weekday by assuming that there will be less number of candidates or should i attempt test at "the exam preparation & testing house". It would be highly appreciated if you can guide as per your experience of attempting pte exam in dubai. Thanks.


in your opinion whats the best day with few candidates !


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

umairgr said:


> in your opinion whats the best day with few candidates !


Try to attempt the test on any weekday. I've seen from this forum that some people took the test on weekday at TEPTH testing center instead of JNS and fortunately there will less candidates and eventually they were able to get the desired score.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Try to attempt the test on any weekday. I've seen from this forum that some people took the test on weekday at TEPTH testing center instead of JNS and fortunately there will less candidates and eventually they were able to get the desired score.


in JNS center there is less advance booking then tepth 
I am confused between both centers. I want to give test on last Tues or Wed of this month. What center should i go for ... from pakistan !


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

umairgr said:


> in JNS center there is less advance booking then tepth
> I am confused between both centers. I want to give test on last Tues or Wed of this month. What center should i go for ... from pakistan !


Go for TEPTH as some Pakistanis attempted test there and were satisfied. Moreover there are less number of candidates appearing in TEPTH as compared to JNS. You will find X25 bus at Burjuman Bus stop and it will drop you at Silicon Oasis 3 2 which is near TEPTH or else you can go in a taxi but it will cost around 100 AED.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Go for TEPTH as some Pakistanis attempted test there and were satisfied. Moreover there are less number of candidates appearing in TEPTH as compared to JNS. You will find X25 bus at Burjuman Bus stop and it will drop you at Silicon Oasis 3 2 which is near TEPTH or else you can go in a taxi but it will cost around 100 AED.


Did you also appear in TEpth in your other attempt ?


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

umairgr said:


> Did you also appear in TEpth in your other attempt ?


Right now there are more test bookings as compared to JNS in there NOV dec schedule ...whcih means more people are preferring tepth !


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

umairgr said:


> Right now there are more test bookings as compared to JNS in there NOV dec schedule ...whcih means more people are preferring tepth !



No I haven't appeared again, but planning to appear for next attempt at TEPTH. TEPTH usually conducts test three times in a day and it doesn't mean that more people are preferring TEPTH.


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> No I haven't appeared again, but planning to appear for next attempt at TEPTH. TEPTH usually conducts test three times in a day and it doesn't mean that more people are preferring TEPTH.


ok so how was your overall experience ?
You went from Pakistan. how many days did you stay ?
and what were other details and tips you want to give me !


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

umairgr said:


> ok so how was your overall experience ?
> You went from Pakistan. how many days did you stay ?
> and what were other details and tips you want to give me !


My experience wasn't good as I scored 54 in speaking due to the fact that the there were 5 candidates at JNS test center and one of them was speaking loudly and thus it distracted me. That is why I've decided to change the test center as per other test taker's advice. 

I stayed there for a week only. I recommend you to go there for at least 2 weeks because if unfortunately you won't be able to achieve your desire score in 1st attempt then you can book another date in next week. Moreover, do give the mock test before appear in the test as you have to travel to Dubai and it will cost around double to the test fee.

Regarding the tips, I'm following "E2 Language" tips & strategies on Youtube. They also have mini mock tests on YouTube through which you can practice. If I had watched their tips earlier then I would have achieved 65+ in each section. Furthermore, you can practice through PTE official books. Inbox me your email and I'll send you the google drive link from where you can download them.


----------



## Japs_Ai (Dec 9, 2019)

*Request for PTE books*



farrukh.rashid said:


> My experience wasn't good as I scored 54 in speaking due to the fact that the there were 5 candidates at JNS test center and one of them was speaking loudly and thus it distracted me. That is why I've decided to change the test center as per other test taker's advice.
> 
> I stayed there for a week only. I recommend you to go there for at least 2 weeks because if unfortunately you won't be able to achieve your desire score in 1st attempt then you can book another date in next week. Moreover, do give the mock test before appear in the test as you have to travel to Dubai and it will cost around double to the test fee.
> 
> Regarding the tips, I'm following "E2 Language" tips & strategies on Youtube. They also have mini mock tests on YouTube through which you can practice. If I had watched their tips earlier then I would have achieved 65+ in each section. Furthermore, you can practice through PTE official books. Inbox me your email and I'll send you the google drive link from where you can download them.


Hi! Newbie in this group. I would like to request for the PTE official books you mention. Trying to familiarize myself in this website but couldn't find how to pm directly.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I appeared in PTE exam at JNS Training Center Dubai 2 months ago. I attempted the test on Saturday and there were almost 6 candidates, some of them were speaking so loudly that I lost concentration in Speaking module and thus I wasn't able to secure 65+.
> 
> Now I am planning to appear again in order to secure 65+ and I need your suggestion in this regard that should I attempt test again at "JNS" on Sunday as its a weekday by assuming that there will be less number of candidates or should I attempt test at "The Exam Preparation & Testing House". It would be highly appreciated if you can guide as per your experience of attempting PTE exam in Dubai. Thanks.


I have done the PTE-A test on this training center 2 times. During the first one there was only other 3 candidates (it was on Thursday). The other attempt was on Tuesday, and there was 6 other candidates. Although it was noisy, but I managed to score all 90s in all the sections. You should focus on your exam and try to ignore all the noise during the speaking section. I'm living in Abu Dhabi, and I've tried the test in Abu Dhabi's testing center, but I felt JNS training center is the better option.

Good Luck


----------

